# Communities > Antique Arms & Armour Community > Middle-East, India & Africa (MEIA) >  Not a sword but Beutiful

## David Lewis Smith

This is part of my collection I wanted to share and was not sure where I should.  It is a silver and a reddish jem stone that I am really not sure what it is

I bought this in Afghanistan a couple of years ago, and and while the skill is there I think from the script it is from else where.  I also believe at one time there was a silver wash that was inside the lettering.  It may have been meant to where as jewelry of some type but I am not sure of that.  as you see it in the photo it is pinned in side a shadow box though lopes that may have accommodated attachment to jewelry of some type or perhaps the cover of  a Holy Koran.

As you can see the Middle is  Allah,  I think it says  Allah  Akbar,  though  I  do not read any  Arabic or Persian  script well but one can not go to the Middle  East and not recognize that script, I have had the opportunity to see The Name displayed in amazing ways.  

the plate is aprox 3 inches by 2 inches high, I have larger photos if any one would like them emailed to them



Enjoy 


I am going to play with the light on some of the other photos and see if i can sharpen it up

David

----------


## MumtazB

Hey its beautiful. If you can sharpen the script up I can maybe read it. 

The top section is defintely verse 112 of the Quran, known as Surah Ikhlas, the Verse of Purity .

Tranliteration is 
Bismillaah ar-Rahman ar-Raheem
Qul huwallaahu ahad
Allahus samad
Lam yalid wa lam yuulad
Wa lamyakun lahuuu kufuwan ahad


the Translation is 

In the name of Allah, the Beneficent, the Merciful.
Say: He is Allah, the One.
He is Allah, the Eternal,
Who was never born, nor ever gave birth.
The One beyond compare.


It could possibly be worn as an amulet on one's person, or hung up in one's house or above the front door. 

Try sharpening it up and I can may read the other 3 sections.

----------


## MumtazB

Hehe I'm on a roll!

The left section is verse 114 of the Quran, known as Surah An-Naas - The Verse of Mankind 

Transliteration is

Bismillaah ar-Rahman ar-Raheem
Qul a'uudhi bi rabbin naas
Malikin naas
Ilaahin naas
Min sharril wawaasil khannas
Alladhee yuwaswisu fee suduurin naas
Minal Jinnati wa naas

Translation is 

In the name of Allah, the Beneficent, the Merciful
Say: I take refuge in the Lord of mankind,
the Master of mankind,
the God of mankind,
from the evil of the secret tempter
who whispers in the hearts of men,
of the jinns and men.

----------


## David Lewis Smith

Hey that is great, I will try to post a better image

----------


## MumtazB

The right section is verse 113 of the Quran, known as Surah Al-Falaq - The Verse of The Dawn

Transliteration ;

Bismillaah ar-Rahman ar-Raheem
Qul a'uudhu birabbil falaq
Min sharri ma khalaq
Wa min sharri ghaasiqin idhaa waqab
Wa min sharrin naffaathaati fil 'uqad
Wa min sharri haasidin idhaa hasad

Translation;

In the name of Allah, the Beneficent, the Merciful.
Say: I seek refuge with the Lord of the Dawn,
from anything harmful in Creation,
from the evil of darkness as it spreads,
from the evil of knotted spells,
from the evil of the envier when he envies.

----------


## MumtazB

The bottom section is verse 109 of the Quran, known as Surah Al-Kafirun - The Verse of The Disbelievers 

Transliteration;

Bismillaah ar-Rahman ar-Raheem
Qul yaa ayyuhal kaafiruun
Laa 'abudu maa t'abuduun
Walaa antum 'aabidunna maa a'abud
Walaa ana 'aabidun maa 'abadttum
Walaa antum 'aabiduuna maa a'abud
Lakmu deenukum wa liya deen

Translation;

In the name of Allah, the Beneficent, the Merciful.
Say: Oh you who turn away
I do not worship what you worship,
nor do you worship what I worship.
And I will not worship what you worship,
Nor will you worship what I worship.
Your way is yours, and my way is mine.

----------


## David Lewis Smith

about as sharp as I can get it, the bottom portion is really faded.

Could this have been attached to a Holy Koran itself in some manner, I have seen some fairly fancy Bibles in the Smithsonian from the middle ages, and i have seen some very beautiful Korans in places but have never really gotten to a museum where they had a similar display

----------


## MumtazB

No worries about the image, when I _really_ looked I could read them fine . I doubt they would be attached to the cover of a Quran . It's possible, but I have never seen it on the cover of any Quran , beacuse these verses are actually in the Quran 

These 4 verses are known as the 4 Quls - if you look at each verse, after the opening  "Bismillaah ar-Rahman ar-Raheem" it begins with the word Qul . 

These 4 Quls are also collectively known as Verses of Protection . This is definitely an amulet of protection, either to be worn on one's person or to be placed somewhere , say in your house,  hung above your door, in one's bedroom .

----------


## David Lewis Smith

That solves a bit of a mystery for me yet poses a problem, right now it is in a shadow box on the wall, so I suppose the proper thing to do would be to provide a larger frame, and plate with your translations 

I was really astounded when I found this piece and then was able to afford it, 

I have three oil paintings done by a new artist in Baghdad that I have to get framed they are Really fancy, I will have to take photos of them and post those here as well this week

The translations are great Mumtaz, Thanks!

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Excellent job in translation Munmtaz jan.  Very interesting piece David.

Kind regards
Manouchehr

----------


## MumtazB

It's a great piece David. Thanks for posting the pics, the sharper image actually makes me appreciate the artistry even more . 

Yeah, put it on ya wall, no bad jinns will bother you  :Smilie:

----------


## MumtazB

> Excellent job in translation Munmtaz jan.  Very interesting piece David.
> 
> Kind regards
> Manouchehr



Thankyou Manoucher Jan.  I must thank you as it was the involvement in your book that gave me in interest in translation and translation of Quranic verses. So I have you to thank for that ,   :Smilie: 

Back tomorrow Salaams all

----------


## David Lewis Smith

I think we can safely discuss this here with out it becoming 'religous' as we are all adults.  

I had thought this was a engraving of the 'Names of Allah' when I bought it.  One of the things I love about middle eastern art is the use of the Koran and quotes from it as art and decoration.  The extremes that artist take this to is amazing some times, especially when one can make a picture of what the word or verse says with the words and script themselves 

and yes especially on swords and armour.

----------


## MumtazB

I agree David. I have seen some beautiful examples of Islamic calligraphy, Quranic script which forms pictures of tigers, birds, even of a man standing in prayer !

----------


## Manouchehr M.

I analyzed beautiful examples of Chahr Ayne from the Military Museum of Tehran, with these four suras each written on one mirror/plate, gold inlaid or gold overlaid.  They were of course meant for protection.  These pieces are very valuable as the whole collection of the three miliatry museums of Iran were first the private collection of the founder of the Qajar dynasty , many inherited pieces already, and the collection continuously increased until the era of Nassereldinh Shah Qajar.  Later they were all presented to the Military Academy and then museums of course.

Again very interesting pieces David. And thanks Mumtaz.

Kind regards
Manouchehr

----------


## David Lewis Smith

> I analyzed beautiful examples of Chahr Ayne from the Military Museum of Tehran, with these four suras each written on one mirror/plate, gold inlaid or gold overlaid.  They were of course meant for protection.  These pieces are very valuable as the whole collection of the three miliatry museums of Iran were first the private collection of the founder of the Qajar dynasty , many inherited pieces already, and the collection continuously increased until the era of Nassereldinh Shah Qajar.  Later they were all presented to the Military Academy and then museums of course.
> 
> Again very interesting pieces David. And thanks Mumtaz.
> 
> Kind regards
> Manouchehr


Is it common to find these four suras together in this manner? not necessary the same pattern but together on a single piece of work? 

and is 'Chahr Ayne' what suras arranged together are called or is that the type of piece I posted? 

How common is this sort of 'amulet' found? 

I need to dig out my Islamic Art book but I am not sure where it is right now.  


Thank you
David

----------


## Manouchehr M.

I cqnnot say common, but you can surely find them as Mumtaz said.  Chahr Ayne means four mirrors and is a style of armor.

Kind regards
Manouchehr

----------


## David Lewis Smith

I thought I would post these

----------


## David Lewis Smith



----------


## David Lewis Smith

this one I have detail shots of the script on the side (gold to the right vertical and bottem) 


You had so much fun translating the last, and again they are just beautiful and I did not have many people to share them with

----------


## MumtazB

Hi David, they are beautiful. 

A bit harder to read than the first one.I'll see if I can read them over the next few days.

Hopefully Manoucher Jan will be able to help here

----------


## David Lewis Smith

I thought they would be.  I am going to have them framed in the next few days, not really sure what to go with.

----------


## Alsharif F

The first read: Allah. All mighty. All strong.

The second read: There is no God but Allah, the Lord of the great throne.   

The third is verse 39 from Surat Al Kahf, translation: _Why didst thou not, as thou wentest into thy garden, say: `Allah's Will (be done)! there is no power but with Allah!_

----------


## David Lewis Smith

Thank you Sir

Wich part of the third one is that? or is it repeated? 

is the gold script on the outside (Upper right corner and lower left corner) the same as the black script to the left?

I thank that is one of my favorite pieces of art, one of the ones that I like more each time I see it.

----------


## Alsharif F

You are welcome.

Yes, they are repeated twice. The one on the right and lower part of the frame go together and both are parts from the same verse. The one in black is also the same verse, just in different writing. 

The one in the middle in gold, is only the last part of the verse. ( Allah's Will (be done)! there is no power but with Allah)

----------


## David Lewis Smith

Thanks I really appreciate it and am glad I could share as well

----------

